# S scale resources



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the last edition.
http://sscaleresource.com/
Andre.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Andre, that is an incredible magazine. I never knew it existed so thank you for posting the link. It sure makes obvious the differences between S scale modelers and us Gilbert hi-rail operators.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

is an excellent mag and free!!
the difference between AC Gilbert and scale is a concept at the end everyone turn off the light room.
AG.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Andre...I, too, recently found this site and enjoyed it as well...


----------

